# Advice please :)



## MeirTaitz

Hi guys

I have finally decided to get a RDA and learn how to build. 
I have zero interest in clouds, I want the maximum flavour possible. Are there any specific rda's that are beginner friendly that anybody can recommend? 
I just bought the Nautilus GT for MTL a few days ago and hugely regret it as it doesn't work properly on my Voopoo Drag X. I'm gonna try and sell both the Nautilus GT tank and the Voopoo Drag X and get a Drag Max and a RDA for sub ohm and stick to my Nord 2 for mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

MeirTaitz said:


> I want the maximum flavour possible.



The *Drop RDA* is not too expensive and still available from certain vendors.
If you prepared to pay R700 then the *Asgard Mini'*s from @Sir Vape is a better option.
If you want to go cheaper (below R350) and don't mind a single coil then the *Wasp Nano* is a option as well.
Two others which you should also still be able to find that i would also recommend is the *Tauren Solo* (single coil) and the *Rebirth* (dual coil).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The Drop RDA is very easy to build on, it's a great flavour RDA and it won't break the bank.

http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=437

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hi @MeirTaitz .

If you want to get the Drag Max you will sit with the same problem to have to use a 510 adapter in order to run any other tank on it, so you might need to look at a different mod that has a 510 connection should you want to go the RDA route. There your options are only limited to what you want and what you can afford. Easy to use dual battery mods include (but not limited to) Vaporesso Gen and Vapor Storm Puma 200 are readily available and not too expensive. But like I said, you'll have to shop around, see what you want/need and take it from there.

For easy-build RDA's with great flavor I would suggest start with a Hellvape Dead Rabbit (V1 or V2) or a Digiflavor Drop (Dual Coil) RDA. Also check with your local vape shops on prewrapped coils that will suite your vaping style (Ohms and Watts) the best for a Dual Coil build. Start of with prewrapped coils and progress to wrapping your own (if you like tinkering and figuring out what wire and how many wraps you require for your need). But the RDA's mentioned are very easy to build and wick and you will get the flavor you want from them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hey bud, if you going to get rid of the Drag X I wouldn't recommend the Drag max due to the fact that it is also a pod mod and you would need to buy the adapter for the RDA, I'm sure it will work but I question the long term reliability, IMHO I would go for the VooPoo Argus GT with a normal 510 connection instead or maybe a squonker like the Pulse 2 that just came out, with regards to the RDA to get I highly recommend the Drop RDA or The dead rabbit V1 or V2, these RDA's are so simple to build on and just give banging flavour every time, if you want single coil then would recommend the dead rabbit SQ which is also a winner, you should be able to find these RDA's in the classifieds as there is always 1 or 2 floating around there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Drop RDA is very easy to build on, it's a great flavour RDA and it won't break the bank.
> 
> http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=437


Completely agree, you just beat me to the punch because I was typing an essay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KZOR

CashKat88 said:


> IMHO I would go for the VooPoo Argus GT



Love the look but the paintjob is terrible and it WILL start peeling and some battery doors are starting to give issues after a few months of use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @MeirTaitz .
> 
> If you want to get the Drag Max you will sit with the same problem to have to use a 510 adapter in order to run any other tank on it, so you might need to look at a different mod that has a 510 connection should you want to go the RDA route. There your options are only limited to what you want and what you can afford. Easy to use dual battery mods include (but not limited to) Vaporesso Gen and Vapor Storm Puma 200 are readily available and not too expensive. But like I said, you'll have to shop around, see what you want/need and take it from there.
> 
> For easy-build RDA's with great flavor I would suggest start with a Hellvape Dead Rabbit (V1 or V2) or a Digiflavor Drop (Dual Coil) RDA. Also check with your local vape shops on prewrapped coils that will suite your vaping style (Ohms and Watts) the best for a Dual Coil build. Start of with prewrapped coils and progress to wrapping your own (if you like tinkering and figuring out what wire and how many wraps you require for your need). But the RDA's mentioned are very easy to build and wick and you will get the flavor you want from them.


Damn we said the same thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

KZOR said:


> Love the look but the paintjob is terrible and it WILL start peeling and some battery doors are starting to give issues after a few months of use.



For me running an RDA (especially a dual coil at low ohms/high watts) the Argus is just not quite up there with the other mainstream devices. The chip is brilliant and works awesome with the PnP tanks/coils, but it was designed for that purpose and lacks a bit of oomph for bigger power and rebuildables, mine felt like it had a bit of lag compared to the Puma and other devices I put it up against. Great looking, great hand feel, easy to use, but I passed mine on to the Mrs to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

KZOR said:


> The *Drop RDA* is not too expensive and still available from certain vendors.
> If you prepared to pay R700 then the *Asgard Mini'*s from @Sir Vape is a better option.
> If you want to go cheaper (below R350) and don't mind a single coil then the *Wasp Nano* is a option as well.
> Two others which you should also still be able to find that i would also recommend is the *Tauren Solo* (single coil) and the *Rebirth* (dual coil).


Thanks a lot for all the info. I wouldn't know the difference (in performance and flavour) bvetween single and dual coil, but obviously single is easier to put together. I will check them all out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

T


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Drop RDA is very easy to build on, it's a great flavour RDA and it won't break the bank.
> 
> http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=437


Thanks for the advice. I will hunt for this somewhere as this site only has it in gold, but it looks SUPER easy to drop coils in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @MeirTaitz .
> 
> If you want to get the Drag Max you will sit with the same problem to have to use a 510 adapter in order to run any other tank on it, so you might need to look at a different mod that has a 510 connection should you want to go the RDA route. There your options are only limited to what you want and what you can afford. Easy to use dual battery mods include (but not limited to) Vaporesso Gen and Vapor Storm Puma 200 are readily available and not too expensive. But like I said, you'll have to shop around, see what you want/need and take it from there.
> 
> For easy-build RDA's with great flavor I would suggest start with a Hellvape Dead Rabbit (V1 or V2) or a Digiflavor Drop (Dual Coil) RDA. Also check with your local vape shops on prewrapped coils that will suite your vaping style (Ohms and Watts) the best for a Dual Coil build. Start of with prewrapped coils and progress to wrapping your own (if you like tinkering and figuring out what wire and how many wraps you require for your need). But the RDA's mentioned are very easy to build and wick and you will get the flavor you want from them.


Thanks for the great advice. You're 100% right. I tasted a new juice at Vape King on their Drag Max and the flavour at just 24 watts and the feel of it was so good. I just get taken in too quickly and want whatever feels godo instantly. Going from Drag X to Drag max is incredibly stupid and thankfully you stopped me! The Vaporesso Gen is beautiful (wanted it before the Drag X purchase) but the salesguy convinced me otherwise

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

CashKat88 said:


> Hey bud, if you going to get rid of the Drag X I wouldn't recommend the Drag max due to the fact that it is also a pod mod and you would need to buy the adapter for the RDA, I'm sure it will work but I question the long term reliability, IMHO I would go for the VooPoo Argus GT with a normal 510 connection instead or maybe a squonker like the Pulse 2 that just came out, with regards to the RDA to get I highly recommend the Drop RDA or The dead rabbit V1 or V2, these RDA's are so simple to build on and just give banging flavour every time, if you want single coil then would recommend the dead rabbit SQ which is also a winner, you should be able to find these RDA's in the classifieds as there is always 1 or 2 floating around there.


OF COURSE! I completely forgot that the Argus doesn't need an adapter. I dunno for some reason I really enjoy the flavour on the 0.15 even at 50ish watts on the drag X. I am starting to question why I even want to get into rebuildables since I only got the Drag X a month ago and I have plenty 0.15 coils. I guess it's just curiousity. I know I will end up comparing the flavour on the 0.15 pnp coils to whatever I build.

Thanks a million for the great advice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

KZOR said:


> Love the look but the paintjob is terrible and it WILL start peeling and some battery doors are starting to give issues after a few months of use.


Funny you should say that, my Drag X already has a tiny bit of paint missing and I've never dropped or scratched it once. I feel like a bloody sucker for buying it when for a few more bucks coulda got something far better. You love and learn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> For me running an RDA (especially a dual coil at low ohms/high watts) the Argus is just not quite up there with the other mainstream devices. The chip is brilliant and works awesome with the PnP tanks/coils, but it was designed for that purpose and lacks a bit of oomph for bigger power and rebuildables, mine felt like it had a bit of lag compared to the Puma and other devices I put it up against. Great looking, great hand feel, easy to use, but I passed mine on to the Mrs to use.


This is EXACTLY the kind of thing I want to hear. I get taken in by looks but I did get the feeling all the mentioned Voopoo mods are designed with the pnp tanks / coils in mind. I will say again though, the flavour on the 0.15 pnp is really tasty but I don't have any experience of better yet so what do I know

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Careful of the rabbit hole, once you get into building coils and rebuild-able decks then it just goes on and on. As said, the Nano wasp is a flavour banger of note but with only a 2ml tank, you refill all the time. Dual coil tanks have so many options that you end up playing with them chasing the holy grail.

It 's a fine balance between having a big tank like, on a Blotto with a bubble glass or an RDTA like the Vapefly mesh and a smaller single coil tank. Pods to be honest are by far the most convenient for all day vaping.

Recommendations are so subjective. For an ADV, not too expensive, a Puma or Rincoe Manta with a decent tank would be good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## swisscheese

Nobody representing the squonkers here!!! Discrimination!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MeirTaitz

Excuse my ignorance, but I noticed that the drop rda and wasp nano are roughly 2/3 years old. Hasn't design improved significantly since then? Again I ask stupid questions so that I do not remain uninformed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz

swisscheese said:


> Nobody representing the squonkers here!!! Discrimination!!!


I had to watch a video today to find out what squonking is. That is how new I am

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I noticed that the drop rda and wasp nano are roughly 2/3 years old. Hasn't design improved significantly since then? Again I ask stupid questions so that I do not remain uninformed



Some of the oldies are just that good that they stay in rotation! Yeah, there has been new designs,


MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I noticed that the drop rda and wasp nano are roughly 2/3 years old. Hasn't design improved significantly since then? Again I ask stupid questions so that I do not remain uninformed



good spotting there, but yes, they are "old", but still on rotation for a lot of vapers, some devices are just classics and will be referred back to by most as an example of something that works. It also wont cost you as much as that new-new flavor banger on the market....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I noticed that the drop rda and wasp nano are roughly 2/3 years old. Hasn't design improved significantly since then? Again I ask stupid questions so that I do not remain uninformed



Yeah they are older, the dead rabbit and drop came out at the same time and the wasp before that but these few RDA's have stood the test of time, I know how much flavour I get with a drop, dead rabbit or wasp, I still own my dead rabbit and wasp(I lost my drop, need to replace it) and use them quite frequently at night when chilling even though there is new fancy ones out, these are my go to for ease of use and amazing flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

MeirTaitz said:


> I had to watch a video today to find out what squonking is. That is how new I am


RDA's and squonker mods are a match made in heaven because you don't have to carry a bottle around and if you want to drip then you can do that too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## swisscheese

I've been enjoying the Vandyvape Mesh V2 RDA. Good flavour, single coil or mesh. super easy to build. Good to squonk or drip - it has a vary large juice well.

The Kylin Mini 2 RTA has also impressed. Single Good flavour, single coil, 4.5ml juice with bubble glass.

Neither will break the bank

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

MeirTaitz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I noticed that the drop rda and wasp nano are roughly 2/3 years old. Hasn't design improved significantly since then? Again I ask stupid questions so that I do not remain uninformed



Please ask yourself a few questions.

Are you looking for an all day vape ?

Do you like full flavour from every pull ?

How much do you vape ?

How much nic do I need

I will use myself as an example. I go through around 20 mls a day of a minty menthol ADV juice. I pick it up have a few pulls and then put it down. Rinse and repeat. Now this satisfies my need for my nic dependency, of which I am now down to 3mg, and something flavorful.

On an evening , usually after supper I want something a bit more flavorful, so I will switch to other devices, RDA's, RDTA's, drippers and so on. Each combo will produce a different result (hence the chasing of the holy grail, very few people find it.) So as a new person to vaping, you need to determine the needs first and then the want's. Addressing the want's first will leave you disappointed.

On top of this, juice selection will also be an issue, they don't all behave the same and will vary from device to device. My minty menthol is great in a tank, put it on a dripper at high W and the cool in it will freeze your throat.

Ask your self these questions and then ask us, we are only too happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

My advice for what it is worth.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html





Rincoe Manto Max TC Pod Kit is coming with its powerful functions. The Rincoe Manto Max Kit satisfies most vapers' fantasy of multi-system devices. The Rincoe Manto Max works with dual 18650 batteries, firing to a max output of 228W. The Rincoe Manto Max adopts temperature adjustment function too. The 510 adapter that comes with the package can turn the Manto Max Pod Kit into a dual-18650 Box MOD for 510-threaded tanks. When loaded with RDTA cartridges, the Rincoe Manto Max helps users get a better DIY vaping experience. The Rincoe Manto Max features patent MECHMAN chipset for multiple device protections. the high definition 0.96-inch color screen shows all vape data clearly. The Rincoe Manto Max Cartridge has 8ml large capacity for ample juice storage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> Please ask yourself a few questions.
> 
> Are you looking for an all day vape ?
> 
> Do you like full flavour from every pull ?
> 
> How much do you vape ?
> 
> How much nic do I need
> 
> I will use myself as an example. I go through around 20 mls a day of a minty menthol ADV juice. I pick it up have a few pulls and then put it down. Rinse and repeat. Now this satisfies my need for my nic dependency, of which I am now down to 3mg, and something flavorful.
> 
> On an evening , usually after supper I want something a bit more flavorful, so I will switch to other devices, RDA's, RDTA's, drippers and so on. Each combo will produce a different result (hence the chasing of the holy grail, very few people find it.) So as a new person to vaping, you need to determine the needs first and then the want's. Addressing the want's first will leave you disappointed.
> 
> On top of this, juice selection will also be an issue, they don't all behave the same and will vary from device to device. My minty menthol is great in a tank, put it on a dripper at high W and the cool in it will freeze your throat.
> 
> Ask your self these questions and then ask us, we are only too happy to help.


Thanks for your in depth response.

I am definitely looking for an all day vape

I like full flavour 100% ( can't imagine who wouldn't but that's just me)

Most of my juices are 6mg and I got a few of the same flavours in 3mg incase I wanna take it down a notch (I noticed I was getting headaches early days from smashing the nic salts + 6mg all day long)

The whole reason I went and bought the Nautilus GT was so that with a morning / evening cup of coffee, I could do some nic salts with a nice tight mtl setup, and the rest of the day I wanna hit the 6mg dessert / fruit juices

I have experienced the difference with how juices taste with different coils. I have a Vaporesso Auroroa play and the flavour (and tight pull) is very different to the nord 1.4 coils. I'm learning this steep learning curve 

No need to respond, but if you took the time to give me this solid advice, I felt I need to reply

Thanks again and this forum is FANTASTIC!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> My advice for what it is worth.
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rincoe Manto Max TC Pod Kit is coming with its powerful functions. The Rincoe Manto Max Kit satisfies most vapers' fantasy of multi-system devices. The Rincoe Manto Max works with dual 18650 batteries, firing to a max output of 228W. The Rincoe Manto Max adopts temperature adjustment function too. The 510 adapter that comes with the package can turn the Manto Max Pod Kit into a dual-18650 Box MOD for 510-threaded tanks. When loaded with RDTA cartridges, the Rincoe Manto Max helps users get a better DIY vaping experience. The Rincoe Manto Max features patent MECHMAN chipset for multiple device protections. the high definition 0.96-inch color screen shows all vape data clearly. The Rincoe Manto Max Cartridge has 8ml large capacity for ample juice storage.


Ohhhh baby. I like so much about this. The only thing that has scared me off now are adapters. My current 510 adapter is the only thing I can assume is making this Nautilus GT suck, because everyone raves about how good it is.

I will hold off on selling the tank, wait till I decide on a new mod, and see how it performs on there. As much as I want this (I was at Vape King today and almost bought it on the spot) I should learn from mistakes and get something with a 510 instead of needing an adapter. I'm leaning towards the Vaporesso Gen or the Argus GT. 

The one thing that is driving me mad is that the VAporesso for instance comes with a HUGE range of premade coils, and the whole point of getting a new mod is that I will use rebuildables. It also has micro usb charging which is a minor con to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Just don't drip'n'drive - trust me. Squonkers much safer for the car!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## CJB85

Hi @MeirTaitz where are you based?
If you are around PTA and are willing to collect (or arrange courier) I will gift you an Oumier VLS RDA. It is nothing fancy, but is a breeze to build, has an ENORMOUS juice well (so you don’t over-drip as easily) and can take single or dual coil builds. For dual coil builds you can put the coils in horizontally or vertically, so it is a nice one to play around with. It was initially gifted to me (although I later gifted a pod to the original owner in return), so I feel it would be in the EcigsSA spirit to pass it along. Dripping is not for everyone, so this will give you a risk free option in trying it out before spending money. You may en up liking RDAs and buying something, or end up going for a great flavour RTA instead. My only condition is that you may not sell it, but have to pay it forward whenever you decide to replace it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

I have seen that triple system in the flesh and can vouch for it. The adapter and 510 is not an issue, and the price. Hard to beat for what is included.

It comes with


1 x Rincoe Manto Max 228W Mod
1 x Rincoe Manto Max Pod (8ml)
1 x Single mesh coil 0.3ohm (50-70W)
1 x Dual mesh coil 0.2ohm (60-75W)
1 x 510 Adapter
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

I finally made a decision and got this for now. They didn't have stock of the RDA in the store so they gave me the RTA instead. I can't wait to see how different the juices I currently have taste on this. I hope I notice a difference after the huge let down of the Nautilus GT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> I have seen that triple system in the flesh and can vouch for it. The adapter and 510 is not an issue, and the price. Hard to beat for what is included.
> 
> It comes with
> 
> 
> 1 x Rincoe Manto Max 228W Mod
> 1 x Rincoe Manto Max Pod (8ml)
> 1 x Single mesh coil 0.3ohm (50-70W)
> 1 x Dual mesh coil 0.2ohm (60-75W)
> 1 x 510 Adapter
> 1 x USB Cable
> 1 x User Manual


I was so close to taking this but I went with the Gen instead. I have to try something without an adapter for a change

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

The Nano is a powerhouse even with simple single wire builds and is pretty easy to build on. It can take 3mm ID coils but I find best results with a 2.5. If you need help with the wicking techniques, just ask, there must be a ton of blokes here with a Wasp nano.

It is a fairly restricted draw, which is what I like, and I prefer the tank over the RDA.

I have a bubble glass for mine which helps a lot. PM @adriaanh and he may have one for you. Good choices, the Gen will last a long time and you can use just about anything on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

MeirTaitz said:


> I finally made a decision and got this for now. They didn't have stock of the RDA in the store so they gave me the RTA instead. I can't wait to see how different the juices I currently have taste on this. I hope I notice a difference after the huge let down of the Nautilus GT.
> View attachment 213213


Awesome buy... I actually think you got a better deal by getting the RTA instead of the RDA. It is a little flavour factory.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

Already I notice much more flavour than I had with anything else at just 45 watts, and the Nautilus GT is NICE now! Yayyyy. 
It's reading at 0.36 what is the max wattage I can do and is there anyway to tell in future with different ohms?


This is the coil they gave me (I still have no idea about gauges etc... which is funny being a guitar teacher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Don't worry too much about the maths. Go up and down the W until you find what you like. That coil is spot on for the Nano.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

I would also add seeing as I have a mech thread running, the Gen is regulated so if you d something it does not like, it will not fire. Most of use generally use VW mode (variable wattage) anyway so now it is a case of just finding that sweet spot for you. I would not advise you just now to put the Nautilus or Nano on anything other than a regulated device.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

MeirTaitz said:


> Already I notice much more flavour than I had with anything else at just 45 watts, and the Nautilus GT is NICE now! Yayyyy.
> It's reading at 0.36 what is the max wattage I can do and is there anyway to tell in future with different ohms?
> View attachment 213234
> 
> This is the coil they gave me (I still have no idea about gauges etc... which is funny being a guitar teacher


@Stranger is spot on, you can’t really blow yourself up on a regulated mod like the Gen, the vape can just be really unpleasant. If you want to play around, the Gen mods have a function that will automatically set it to a recommended wattage after “reading” the coil. I turned mine off because it tended to turn the power up way higher than my preferred range, but is still a fun feature. Another nice feature on the Gen is the soft, normal and hard setting on VW mode. If you set it to hard, it will throw some more power into the coil initially to give you a nice fast ramp up. The only universal truth is that not everyone vapes the same, just play around and have fun finding your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

CJB85 said:


> @Stranger is spot on, you can’t really blow yourself up on a regulated mod like the Gen, the vape can just be really unpleasant. If you want to play around, the Gen mods have a function that will automatically set it to a recommended wattage after “reading” the coil. I turned mine off because it tended to turn the power up way higher than my preferred range, but is still a fun feature. Another nice feature on the Gen is the soft, normal and hard setting on VW mode. If you set it to hard, it will throw some more power into the coil initially to give you a nice fast ramp up. The only universal truth is that not everyone vapes the same, just play around and have fun finding your sweet spot.


I did notice when I put the Nautilus on it, after it scans it put it in TC mode. Obviously I have no idea what temp it should be set at, but I did notice you cannot adjust the wattage while in that mode, so I just put it back to pulse and it vapes great. 
I will keep upping the wattage by 1 on the nano till I find the best flavour and hopefully don't burn it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Did you get your Nano set up ?

How are you finding it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> Did you get your Nano set up ?
> 
> How are you finding it ?


I don't even wanna say 
The first few drags were amazing (just like every device I've ever tried) and it's now far less tasty than the 0.15 pnp coils. 
I've tried all sorts of wattages and airflow settings. 
I'm going to buy some coils for the drop rda later today and hope that'll be better...
Thanks for asking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

May I ask, when did you stop smoking

Have you tried nic salts yet ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> May I ask, when did you stop smoking
> 
> Have you tried nic salts yet ?


I 'stopped' as lockdown started and didn't touch a single smoke for about 3 months. Then I couldn't get hold of any liquid so I had 1 cigarette and it was beyond disgusting!

I have plenty nic salts, and the flavour on the 1.4 nord coil from them is the best I've experienced so far (the aurora play wasn't bad eitheri but you can't switch juice or coils in that pod). That's why I bought this Nautilus GT for a high ohm tight mtl which I thought was going to be even better, but it's not even close, most likely because I am doing something wrong.



I bought a Innokin GO S disposable mtl tank a few days ago and it works on the Gen. Again, flavour ain't there compared to the Nord. It is probably just me, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Just speaking for the Wasp Nano, it is not going to like 50/50 juice. It was designed more for high VG freebase juices. I understand how the initial soak would give you some flavour but it would soon fade with a 50/50. Don't give up on it just yet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> Just speaking for the Wasp Nano, it is not going to like 50/50 juice. It was designed more for high VG freebase juices. I understand how the initial soak would give you some flavour but it would soon fade with a 50/50. Don't give up on it just yet.


I'm only using 70/30 juices with it. Now I'm even more worried haha 
I have plenty 6mg and 3mg juices which tasted far far better in the drag x with 0.15 coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

I forgot to ask if possible, when I attach the Innokin Go S tank to the Gen, it automatically wants to go into TC mode. Does that mean it's stainless steel, and if so, what temp should I set it at?


----------



## Stranger

Have a browse on the help sections when you get a chance but to try and help you more:

Plus Ohms = above one (1) ohm

Sub Ohm = below one (1) ohm

Low Ohms = high heat and quick ramp up time

Plus Ohms = lower heat (not always) and slower ramp up time.

Understanding the effect of these helps to get to the flavour that you aim for. Some juices will thrive on low heat and others on high.

If you mouth to lung (MTL) higher ohms are more suitable because you want less vapour and more flavour and you can have higher nic

Direct to lung produces more vapour which can dilute the flavour and you have to have less nic otherwise you can get nic overdose.

Reading through your posts, I am confused as to where you want to be. Mtl is closer to a ciggie type draw, where direct to lung pulls the vapour straight into the lung ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz

Stranger said:


> Have a browse on the help sections when you get a chance but to try and help you more:
> 
> Plus Ohms = above one (1) ohm
> 
> Sub Ohm = below one (1) ohm
> 
> Low Ohms = high heat and quick ramp up time
> 
> Plus Ohms = lower heat (not always) and slower ramp up time.
> 
> Understanding the effect of these helps to get to the flavour that you aim for. Some juices will thrive on low heat and others on high.
> 
> If you mouth to lung (MTL) higher ohms are more suitable because you want less vapour and more flavour and you can have higher nic
> 
> Direct to lung produces more vapour which can dilute the flavour and you have to have less nic otherwise you can get nic overdose.
> 
> Reading through your posts, I am confused as to where you want to be. Mtl is closer to a ciggie type draw, where direct to lung pulls the vapour straight into the lung ?


Thanks again for all your in depth help. All of the above I know. 

I do understand (to an extent) the difference in resistances and the type of draw you would get from differnet coils / drip tips. 
What I don't understand is how the 1.4 nord coil is very flavourful most of the time, and the 1.6 I use on both the nautilus and the innokin are very muted with flavour. Using the exact same liquid so that I can judge. 

I want to vape freebase low nictone pretty much all day long and the mtl in the car or with coffee in the morning / evening. 

The only thing I frankly care about at this stage is getting the kind of flavour as the first few puffs I've had on any new coil / device. 
It just gets worse and worse and I'm changing liquids so frequently that I know it's not vapors tongue. 
I'll figure it all out, it's frustrating (and smoking is obviously a lot easier) but in the meantime, I will try whatever I can get my hands on and see what works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks again for all your in depth help. All of the above I know.
> 
> I do understand (to an extent) the difference in resistances and the type of draw you would get from differnet coils / drip tips.
> What I don't understand is how the 1.4 nord coil is very flavourful most of the time, and the 1.6 I use on both the nautilus and the innokin are very muted with flavour. Using the exact same liquid so that I can judge.
> 
> I want to vape freebase low nictone pretty much all day long and the mtl in the car or with coffee in the morning / evening.
> 
> The only thing I frankly care about at this stage is getting the kind of flavour as the first few puffs I've had on any new coil / device.
> It just gets worse and worse and I'm changing liquids so frequently that I know it's not vapors tongue.
> I'll figure it all out, it's frustrating (and smoking is obviously a lot easier) but in the meantime, I will try whatever I can get my hands on and see what works.


Here is my advice, for what it’s worth (I was in the same place you are now).
The Wasp Nano is widely regarded as a little flavour banger and one that is easy to build and wick. My guess is if you dump it now and keep looking for the “right tank”, you are going to burn through a lot of tanks and a lot of cash. 
You need to focus on why you are not getting the flavour from a tank that is known for flavour and it comes down to your build and wick skills. Focus on improving this and you will be much better off in the future.
There are many guys on this forum that can build on about any deck with their eyes closed, so maybe take some detailed photos of your build and wicking. Try to describe how tight the cotton was in the coil, how high/low the coil was positioned, did you thin the cotton and by how much etc etc. I am willing to bet someone will be able to give you advice that will completely change your experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@MeirTaitz do you put different liquid in with the same coil (in stock coil tanks) and the same wick (in rebuildables)?

If you mix your liquid without changing your coil/wick, it can have the same effect as well, as there will always be remants of the first liquid in your cotton/tank. Too much mixing of juice on the same tank can cause these problems too. Stick to one liquid in one tank a week, only change your liquid when you change your coil/wick.

And yes, like @CJB85 said, post some build pics when you are rewicking on the Wasp. Go watch my wicking video (the second part, not the roundwire coil) I sent you a couple of times and then play/pause as you build it yourself too. With that wicking method I chucked juice through that tank for days without having to rewick or change anything. But also, use DL juice (70/30 or 80/20) with the Wasp, not MTL Juice (50/50). Otherwise you are going to get a lot of leacking through the bottom airflow very quickly, especially if you run at higher watts and the juice warms up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @MeirTaitz do you put different liquid in with the same coil (in stock coil tanks) and the same wick (in rebuildables)?
> 
> If you mix your liquid without changing your coil/wick, it can have the same effect as well, as there will always be remants of the first liquid in your cotton/tank. Too much mixing of juice on the same tank can cause these problems too. Stick to one liquid in one tank a week, only change your liquid when you change your coil/wick.
> 
> And yes, like @CJB85 said, post some build pics when you are rewicking on the Wasp. Go watch my wicking video (the second part, not the roundwire coil) I sent you a couple of times and then play/pause as you build it yourself too. With that wicking method I chucked juice through that tank for days without having to rewick or change anything. But also, use DL juice (70/30 or 80/20) with the Wasp, not MTL Juice (50/50). Otherwise you are going to get a lot of leacking through the bottom airflow very quickly, especially if you run at higher watts and the juice warms up.



I have watched your video 4 times, but remember that I bought it 2/3 days ago and the guy in the shop put the coil in and wicked it for me. He said the wick should last roughtly a week, so I haven't touched it yet and assumed he should be good at it. I have stuck to one liquid so far since I got this rta (70/30) 

I was actually planning to go buy an ultrasonic cleaner tomorrow, because I'm far too lazy to wash by hand. I assume you can just take the wick out and drop the coil into the cleaner and the taste of the previous liquid should be gone? That's how I imagine it anyway 

I'm going to take this guys wick out and do it myself just now. Hold thumbs I don't fsck it all up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

CJB85 said:


> Here is my advice, for what it’s worth (I was in the same place you are now).
> The Wasp Nano is widely regarded as a little flavour banger and one that is easy to build and wick. My guess is if you dump it now and keep looking for the “right tank”, you are going to burn through a lot of tanks and a lot of cash.
> You need to focus on why you are not getting the flavour from a tank that is known for flavour and it comes down to your build and wick skills. Focus on improving this and you will be much better off in the future.
> There are many guys on this forum that can build on about any deck with their eyes closed, so maybe take some detailed photos of your build and wicking. Try to describe how tight the cotton was in the coil, how high/low the coil was positioned, did you thin the cotton and by how much etc etc. I am willing to bet someone will be able to give you advice that will completely change your experience.


Every single review I've watched (aside from Mike Vapes) say it's a flavour banger, that's what made me even more aggitated while vaping on it.
This obviously means the guy in the store placed the coil incorrectly or wicked ir poorly. I would assume it's coil placement as there are no dry hits or leaking, so that means the wicking is correct?

I am gonna give it a shot tonight myself but I only have 1 spare new coil so I'll hopefully not mess it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

Here's how it looks (the guy in the store did it)
I'm gonna wash the whole tank and then try myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

@MeirTaitz with most RTA's very small wicking adjustments and coil positioning adjustments can result in big differences in flavour. I reckon wicking is likely the culprit if you're not getting the flavour you should be.
I'm using Kayfuns which are known for great flavour (and easy building) - but things were muted at first and I was disappointed until I got the wicking dialed-in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MeirTaitz said:


> Here's how it looks (the guy in the store did it)
> I'm gonna wash the whole tank and then try myself.
> View attachment 213540
> View attachment 213541
> View attachment 213542



Make your ends shorter than what he did, you dont want the wick to touch the base of the deck. It just needs to poke its little head out when you screw the bell back on with a gap between the cotton and the base.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Make your ends shorter than what he did, you dont want the wick to touch the base of the deck. It just needs to poke its little head out when you screw the bell back on with a gap between the cotton and the base.


Agree, if the cotton is pressed against the base, liquid can only get in direct contact with the outside strands. Cutting it a little shorter will allow liquid to get “underneath” and n contact with much more of the cotton. It will wick much quicker that way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Have to agree, when I wick my Nano, I have it tight through the coil and then combed through to thin the tails and short like you say. Can't be too much wrong because it guzzles juice and loads of flavour from every pull.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz

I'm not gonna lie, I'm glad I'm almost bald because I would have ripped my hair out with this! I've wicked it 5 times, different lengths each time, took the coil out, spaced it, nothing changed. I am VERY happy to pay somebody and drive to their house / office to show me because at this stage a cigarette is very tempting and doesn't need wicking.


----------



## Hakhan

what cotton are you using? try getting a couple of pads of Japanese cotton. its not the best cotton in the world but you can accurately cut out strip to determine what is the right amount to use. Once you get used to the pull of the cotton through the coil you will be able to use any cotton. 
@Ugi loves the wasp nano....help the brother out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

Hakhan said:


> what cotton are you using? try getting a couple of pads of Japanese cotton. its not the best cotton in the world but you can accurately cut out strip to determine what is the right amount to use. Once you get used to the pull of the cotton through the coil you will be able to use any cotton.
> @Ugi loves the wasp nano....help the brother out.


I'll try that once I get to the store tomorrow. I'm using cotton bacon Prime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

Awee @Hakhan my wasp days are over... But i used to cut wick tails shorter just flush with bottom gap
3mm or 2.5mm coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan

MeirTaitz said:


> I'll try that once I get to the store tomorrow. I'm using cotton bacon Prime.


did you wash out the tank? sometimes there is machine oil and needs a quick bath in warm water.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

MeirTaitz said:


> Here's how it looks (the guy in the store did it)
> I'm gonna wash the whole tank and then try myself.
> View attachment 213540
> View attachment 213541
> View attachment 213542



Looking at your pics ... that coil looks a little low for my liking ... I would raise it slightly another mm or so with a coil rod. Wick it tightly through the coil, and then thin it out as it exits the coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz

Hey guys, I am going to get the Drop Dead this morning, but before I do I wanted to know if you'd recommend the Drop over it? I am set on getting one of the two, but finding the Drop is a little harder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

MeirTaitz said:


> Hey guys, I am going to get the Drop Dead this morning, but before I do I wanted to know if you'd recommend the Drop over it? I am set on getting one of the two, but finding the Drop is a little harder.



The Drop Dead is a flavour machine but its very temperamental when it comes to coil placement. Mike Vapes' review gives a good starting point to work from. 

I've been running mine for over 2 years now and had some ups and downs with it. But its my favourite RDA. Dare I say with better flavour than the Hadaly and Citadel when it comes to desserts if you get the coil placing right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MeirTaitz said:


> Hey guys, I am going to get the Drop Dead this morning, but before I do I wanted to know if you'd recommend the Drop over it? I am set on getting one of the two, but finding the Drop is a little harder.



There is a fine line between the Drop, Drop Dead and Dead Rabbit (v1)... and it comes down to preference from person to person (and finding the sweetspot on each of them that works for you). The Drop is my favorite, Dead Rabbit (v1) is 2nd, tied 3rd for Drop Dead and Dead Rabbit V2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

